# The Forgotten Cottage, South Wales



## TeamEak (Aug 5, 2014)

For my first post to this forum I thought this would be quite fitting...

Noticed by a friend of mine in the local countryside, it spurred a couple of visits. Lonely little cottage, very sweet, lots of peeling goodness but unfortunately not a lot else left now. 











Anyone for tea?



































Dinner for one.















Everything's giving up the ghost here...




















When we got there, the cupboards were bare (mostly).





Obligatory peeling shot ​
Thanks for looking!


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 6, 2014)

quite a nice first report


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 6, 2014)

A good start. More planned?


----------



## TeamEak (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks both! 
Yeah more planned, both explores and posts. Have a few more location photos to sort through and hopefully a few new visits over the summer


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 6, 2014)

Cracking first post,looking forward to more from you.


----------



## brickworx (Aug 6, 2014)

Great start... Loving the green 'carpet' and the fireplace looks cool... Nice work


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 6, 2014)

Great first post, your in the best place for these beautiful abandoned cottages!
Thanks for posting


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice little find, great first post..


----------



## st33ly (Aug 6, 2014)

Love your photo's. nice report


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 11, 2014)

Looks like an interesting place and some nice shots there!

Cheers for posting them up


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 12, 2014)

Im sure eventually all the abandoned cottages in wales will be on here  nicely photographed with some nice decay setting in! nice job


----------

